# 3 gallon tank enough for a betta?



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a spare 3 gallon tank lying around and just wondering if i could put a betta in this? I do water changes every week and check water regularly. 

It has a mini sponge filter and heater and i will add plants to it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm sure that's fine, much better than the cups most of them live in.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Your betta would probably love a heated, 3 gallon, live-plant tank.  Some people recommend 5 gallons or more, while others say 1 gallon is the bare minimum. Most bettas will enjoy as much space as possible! I think 3 gallons is just fine for a non-king betta. 

The live plants and sponge filter will help keep the water quality better. For 3 gallons it's not a bad idea to do at least 2 water changes a week, especially at first when the sponge filter does not have beneficial bacteria yet.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

a three gallon would be good


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have my EE plakat in a 3 gallon and he is very happy! Since you said you have a filter then you only need to change the water about one a week. I would still check the water to be safe. My 2.5 gallons are cycled tanks and I usually need to do a water change about every 5 days or so.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

A three gallon tank is the perfect size for a betta in my opinion.
I have all of my bettas in 3 gallon tanks with live plants,-- filtered and cycled. It makes life so much easier to just do a water change and siphone the gravel, than catching the bettas, lugging tanks to the sink dumping, cleaning and refilling.
I use Deep Blue Nano filters on all of mine and love them.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Brilliant! i'll get it set up this weekend  the sponge filter is already going in another tank so should have bacteria one it already so can i just start it up, leave it overnight and get another betta the morning after? I have seen a beautiful one in my LFS!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

That should be fine. Keep up with water changes from the very start (and check parameters on a regular basis) and he'll be one very pampered betta!





samhughes543 said:


> Brilliant! i'll get it set up this weekend  the sponge filter is already going in another tank so should have bacteria one it already so can i just start it up, leave it overnight and get another betta the morning after? I have seen a beautiful one in my LFS!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

3 gallons is perfect for a betta. Check OFL's water change recommendation thread.


----------

